# Dragon Style



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

I drew my new betta as a dragon just now. :/


I feel so cool. Lolololol.











I'm going to color it now.
Ohes. 

Art © Me/Zoetrooper, no taking please.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

oh.....em.....gee!!!

It's so AWESOME!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> oh.....em.....gee!!!
> 
> It's so AWESOME!



Haha. Thanks. ^_^ One of those rare pictures that came to me really easily.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it. I'm kinda blah with my art at the moment. I've been busy with my plushes. >_<


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Thats amazing  i drew mine once but you make mine look like stick figures


----------



## Mahachai (Sep 15, 2012)

Oppa Dragonstyle!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Thats amazing  i drew mine once but you make mine look like stick figures


Well. Practice practice practice! That's what it is all about. ^_^ And thanks for the compliment.



Skyewillow said:


> I like it. I'm kinda blah with my art at the moment. I've been busy with my plushes. >_<


Keep trying! There was a time where my art was blah too. ( I still think it is blah sometimes but I really need to get over myself. ) I've never made plushies myself, but I did want to turn one of my robot OCs into a plushie. I think he'd be so cute.



Mahachai said:


> Oppa Dragonstyle!


*resists urge to draw shades on the dragon*


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Is it ok if i post mine up here to show you it?


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Is it ok if i post mine up here to show you it?


Go for it, here or the other thread is fine. ^_^


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That's awsm =D


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

this is it


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Mahachai said:


> Oppa Dragonstyle!


Lol, right before I saw this comment, I started singing gangnam style like this!! 

This is very cool, Great job!! 

Same for you eatmice2010. ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

yea, I'm nowhere near that good on a great day! lol I did just post a pic I'm working on that's a Wendigo to dA


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> this is it


Niiiiice! I like how we had similar ideas. Very very cool.



madmonahan said:


> Lol, right before I saw this comment, I started singing gangnam style like this!!
> 
> This is very cool, Great job!!
> 
> Same for you eatmice2010. ;-)






Skyewillow said:


> yea, I'm nowhere near that good on a great day! lol I did just post a pic I'm working on that's a Wendigo to dA


Cool! I'll have to poke around. Please link me to it if you draw your own betta dragon!


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

I slapped some colours on this crazy thing.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That looks really good!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I love it with the color!! :-D


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

zoetrooper said:


> i slapped some colours on this crazy thing.


wow!!!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Not as awesome as Zooeytrooper's and Eatmice's, but here ya go! (I tried drawing my EE, but he's hiding lol)


----------



## Zoetrooper (Jan 11, 2013)

copperarabian said:


> That looks really good!


Much thanks. ^_^



madmonahan said:


> I love it with the color!! :-D


Yay!



Skyewillow said:


> wow!!!


^_^



Skyewillow said:


> Not as awesome as Zooeytrooper's and Eatmice's, but here ya go! (I tried drawing my EE, but he's hiding lol)




That's wonderful! I like how yours appears fluffier, almost cuddly. Very cool, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm notorious for my "cuddly" beasties! lol

I also think a little bit of the plushie-seamstress leaked through here lol


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone like Pokemon? I made a milotic once that has a similar style to your water dragon bettas


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

copperarabian
you did that?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

eatmice2010 said:


> copperarabian
> you did that?


yup, it was originally a watercolor but it photographed horribly and looked messy so I turned it into a digital painting using a program I got with my tablet.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

That is soooooo cool!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys are really good at drawing! I am *nowhere* near as good as you but hopefully better luck to me!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

You guys are sooooo talented!!! <jealous


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> Not as awesome as Zooeytrooper's and Eatmice's, but here ya go! (I tried drawing my EE, but he's hiding lol)


 That's way better than I can do.... I will epically FAIL


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

thanks, Bryanacute!


----------

